# Ponki-Horns...



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

So, I finally got the rubberband I ordered from color coordinated canines in the mail today. I LOVE these rubberbands... they are AWESOME!
So, I thought I'd give Ponki a new doo! Her hair was just long enough to hang in her eyeballs, and just too short to tie up above her head... so we improvised.... I think she looks adorable and just had to share some pictures


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Love it !  I wish I hadn't chopped off saleens topknot, I kind of miss her horns lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Wonderpup... I've always kept Ponki shaved very short, it's the first time I'm letting her hair grow out. And the longer it gets the curlier it gets. She is already a little fuzz ball - I can't wait to see what she'll look like in a couple of months!

Before Ponki, I've only ever owned dogs with short flat coats, I think the longest coat we've had was a rough collie... so now I'm having a blast with Ponki and doing her hair.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Cute!

Devil dog <3


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Well that is just adorable!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahahah too funny 

I love her face


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> !
> 
> Before Ponki, I've only ever owned dogs with short flat coats, I think the longest coat we've had was a rough collie... so now I'm having a blast with Ponki and doing her hair.


I can relate to that, I never got to have a long haired dog either so of course Jazz's hair was grown out for almost a year so I could play with it and have a fluffy puppy. Before the poodles we had a chihuahua and a schnauzer, momma always kept the Schn pretty short. Then we had the tibbies, but their hair doesn't really get really long and you can't style it. I;ve had a sighthound here and there and numerous client dogs that lived with me for training and showing but nothing that was really a grooming breed other than the terriers and they don't have long hair.


----------

